# I'm taking suggestions



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

How can I say "I'm taking/I accept suggestions". 
For example, I'm going to buy some music CDs and I say "_I like light rock, if you know some interesting band, I'm taking suggestions_"

Is _Přijímám návrhy_ possible?

Nashled.:


----------



## texpert

It is, but anywhere between unusual and unpolite. You'd most likely take another path to express the same: 
_ 
jestli znáte zajímavou skupinu, rád bych se ní podíval 
_


----------



## winpoj

I'd probably choose "Nechám si poradit" or "Mohl/a byste mi poradit?"


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you both, always patient with me =).

Texpert, your option seems good and less "robotic" for sure. 

Winpoj, if I am not mistaken, yours if more formal than Texpert's isn't it? I mean, for example, I could say it for a waiter while I look a menu in a restaurant as well? Especially the _Mohl/a byste mi poradit?_

Nashled.:


----------



## texpert

_Nechám si poradit _is probably as close to _taking suggestions_ as it can ever get. I wasn't about to promote it because it may sound strict indeed - but so does the original I gather? 
It's perfectly suitable in restaurants as well, though you might opt for _co byste mi doporučil? _instead.


----------

